# Lavadora ariston no enciende (creo que es de la centralita)



## soriaa (Mar 27, 2014)

Holaa muy buenas, tengo una lavadora ariston modelo: AQGL 1091850 W, que no enciende non hace nada ni da ninguna señal de vida... no enciende el led de stanby ni nada creo que es de la centralita pero cual componente de dicha centraliya podria ser? graciass si sabeis algoo........ ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Primero verificá que le llegue corriente , fijate si no tiene algún fusible , no vendría mal una foto de la plaqueta


----------



## soriaa (Mar 27, 2014)

Si le llega corriente, y no tiene ningun tipo de fusibles y corriente le llega asta la placa es de algun componente.... cual podria ser?? graciass.......... AKI DEJO FOTOSS...

Aqui os dejo las fotos..........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Decime que dice ese capacitor electrolitico grande de abajo 


Ver el archivo adjunto 107508


----------



## J2C (Mar 27, 2014)

Perdón, y si miden continuidad en el primario del transformador como primera medición ???.

En mi experiencia esos transformadores poseen un fusible térmico que *siempre se abre* !!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## soriaa (Mar 28, 2014)

Dosme el condensador es de 400 Voltios, 330 uF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok , para empezar ese capacitor debería tener 310 Vdc.

Pero revisale la continuidad a los bobinados del transformador grande , cómo te dice J2C


----------

